# tightvnc in jail. Problem with spawning terminal devices and desktop startup.



## MG (Jan 4, 2010)

Last week I installed tightvnc and copied my whole system into a jail with its own aliased
ip.

The vncserver looks ok: openbox, fbpanel and idesk are loaded and applications work correctly.

I use this tightvnc startup file (~/.vnc/xstartup)


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
xrdb $HOMR/.Xresources
xset r rate 170 100
sleep 1
idesk &
fbpanel -p vnc &
openbox
```

The problem is that xterm cannot be started from console this way. In my customized Xorg, Openbox is supposed to be able to start xterms with keyboard shortcuts and fbpanel has xterm icons on it. An attempt to start xterm from within the jail results in this error:


```
xterm: Error 14, errno: 2: No such file or directory
Reason: spawn: open() failed on /dev/tty
```

When I comment out fbpanel and openbox and start them manually while X is running, everything works perfectly but it should be done by xstartup.

Looks like the jail is not allowed to spawn a tty for xterm when tightvnc asks for it
But ROX-filer can start xterm via a shell script...?


----------



## MG (Jan 7, 2010)

Found the problem: executing xterm on the same login shell as from where the jail started causes a conflict because the host terminal has the same tty device name.
I had to start the jail with sshd, ssh to it again and run the VNC-server.


----------

